# Inspiring article...



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.thefertilesoul.com/Diagnosis/Taking_Your_Life_Off_Hold.php


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks drownedgirl - just what I needed.


----------

